

Will Google stand up to France and Italy,too? - rams
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/libertycentral/2010/jan/13/google-china-western-internet-freedom

======
DenisM
It would be awesome to have decentralized social networking - no single point
of failure. Same way email is decentralized - you can always run your own
email server and enough people do to make it much harder to break or control
email compared to, say, Facebook. FB is exactly one company, which make it a
too convenient a target for overzealous regulation.

~~~
cmars232
Completely agree. I think the biggest problems facing such a shift though are
how to address "rendezvous" of the clients and the same critical-mass adoption
that plagues a traditional social networking contender.

~~~
DenisM
It's not just adoption - if distributed social network is impossible to
control it's also nearly-impossible to monetize using traditional means, hence
no one is likely to invest like they did into Facebook.

